# upgrade valgrind error

## paynalton

Hola a todos, estoy tratando de hacer un

```
emerge -vuND woeld
```

y obtengo un error al llegar al paquete dev-util/valgrind  que solo necesita actualizar de la version 3.6.1-r1 a la versión 3.6.1-r3

Al ver el registro del ebuild dice que necesito estoy usando glibc versión 1.15 y que valgrind requiere la versión 2.X

pero en portage sys-libs/glibc tiene como ultima versión estable la 2.15-r2

entonces... como puedo saltarme la actualización de valgrind hasta que glibc 2 este estable???

o como puedo forzar la actualización de valgrind???

----------

## pelelademadera

enmascara el paquete

nano /etc/portage/package.mask

si no existe crea el directorio y el fichero

y agrega la linea:

=dev-util/valgrind-3.6.1-r3

si sigue queriendo actualizar a *-r2 podes usar esta linea:

>dev-util/valgrind-3.6.1-r3

----------

## Arctic

Antes de nada prueba a hacer:

```
revdep-rebuild
```

necesitarás tener instalado gentoolkit

la versión estable de glibc es:

```
sys-libs/glibc-2.15-r2
```

aunque al ser una actualización por revisión , no debería de implicar cambios de semejante calado en las dependencias.

Salu2

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *paynalton wrote:*   

> entonces... como puedo saltarme la actualización de valgrind hasta que glibc 2 este estable???

 

Creo que lo mas fàcil hubiera sido:

```
emerge --skipfirst --resume
```

¡Salud!

----------

